# My art!



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I've been doing grayscale drawings of bettas, and I just so happen to have digital copies of two:














They're not very good, and I can do a lot better now. I hope you like 'em! :-D


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you doing commissions!!?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Not now, but maybe after the Christmas Betta Contest...:dunno:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Just so you know, the prize for the Christmas Betta Contest is a drawing like these. (By me, like those examples were)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Just a question for the Winners. What betta is the best to enter? Is there a type that comes out nest?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I do crowntails and veiltails best.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Could you do my Neptune? He is a Halfmoon. His real
picture is in my album and he is also my avatar.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Could you do my Neptune? He is a Halfmoon. His real
> picture is in my album and he is also my avatar.


Ok. Note to others: bryanacute is only getting a drawing because she was an excellent help in the Christmas Betta Contest and I promised she'd get one since she helped so much.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Here you go, bryanacute!









It's my first time doing a halfmoon, and my first with a dragonscale.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you he is so cute!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Thank you he is so cute!


You're welcome!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, I may start doing commissions soon, if it all works out.


----------



## Origami (Dec 15, 2012)

Your art is really cute and detailed! I don't know if I would have the patience to draw every scale by hand!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow these are very good rubin! :-D


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

your art is really great, it has a lot of character to it.


----------

